# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Evento en castilla la mancha.

## Moñiño

Parece ser que va a ver un encuentro de magos a nivel nacional en Sisante - Cuenca. çYo me he enterado por un compañero del curro que ayer vio algo en las noticas de Castilla la mancha y hoy en la radio he oido alo, aunque debido a la mala calidad de la recepcion de la radio del coche, no me he enterado mucho. Vendran magos de Valencia, Murcia, Madrid (quizas por eso nacional, como han dicho :Confused: ).
De momento no he encontrado ninguna informacion mas. ¿Alguien sabe algo?


Aprovecho (que no he tenido tiempo) hemos conseguido traer magia a la machuela conquense. 
Concretamente el dia 9 de enero a las 17:30 en el teatro auditorio de Minglanilla. con los mago, Albert y un servidor y como artista invitado al Mago Ati. A ver si sale bien se asienta y se puedo repetir en el 2011 en una fecha mejor.

Salutres

----------

